# Ramped Shooting Board



## Mike Wingate (27 Sep 2011)

I have been looking for a design to utiluse my QS 62 LA plane. I have seen the Tico Vogt board and have purchased a sheet of 1/4" UHMWPE sheet as a sliding surface for the side of the plane and part of a plastic T-square for a bearing strip. A ramp should aid the cutting action and spread the wear on the plane blade. Adjustable work support surfaces, bolts and T-nuts for adjustment. Magswitches or other magnets to help hold the other angled jigs, eg. Donkey. I shall probably use Baltic Birch ply for the major parts. Any tips and advice please.


----------



## bugbear (28 Sep 2011)

Mike Wingate":28xhkabo said:


> I have been looking for a design to utiluse my QS 62 LA plane. I have seen the Tico Vogt board and have purchased a sheet of 1/4" UHMWPE sheet as a sliding surface for the side of the plane and part of a plastic T-square for a bearing strip. A ramp should aid the cutting action and spread the wear on the plane blade. Adjustable work support surfaces, bolts and T-nuts for adjustment. Magswitches or other magnets to help hold the other angled jigs, eg. Donkey. I shall probably use Baltic Birch ply for the major parts. Any tips and advice please.



Check out Alf's and Derek Cohen's revelant pages (and links thereon). That oughta' do it.

BugBear


----------



## Mike Wingate (17 Oct 2011)

New sloping shooting board works well at 90 and 45 degrees.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... 010884.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244 ... 010889.jpg


----------



## bugbear (18 Oct 2011)

Mike Wingate":3adtmpfx said:


> New sloping shooting board works well at 90 and 45 degrees.



quoted for image placement.

Mike - if you use the "Img" button when creating your post, the images will appear in your post.

BugBear


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks BB, for the second time. I just seem to get (img.img) but no pics.


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Oct 2011)

Some photos of a handle to clip onto the plane. Magnets help the tight friction fit.


----------



## bugbear (18 Oct 2011)

Mike Wingate":2nyd5bdl said:


> Some photos of a handle to clip onto the plane. Magnets help the tight friction fit.



Are you _sure_ that's a "QS 62 LA plane" ?  

Oh, and I see you got "img" working for you. =D> 

BugBear


----------



## Mike Wingate (18 Oct 2011)

Thanks BB. I am a teacher, so I have to be a learner also. Well spotted, the plane is a school no.5, I keep my QS62 at home, the 62 gives good finish, but if I sharpen and hone the no.5, it really cuts well. I am polishing the ply handle at the moment during my lunch break. I will convert a spare no.5 for fulltime shooting for the kids at school. No front handle or tote as you need to keep up the sideways pressure against the Tufnol side strip.


----------

